# Do you Know someone by this name?



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's an interesting game.

Say if you know or don't know a person those first name matches the name the person above you posted.

Example
Person 1: Laura
Person 2: My best friend 
Do you know Bernard?
Person 3: no...

Let me begin-
Do you know Sandra?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Yes, Seadra is a pokemon.  
Do you know Cassie?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Cassie is my great-niece.

Do you know Cynthia?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Cynthia is my mum's friend  

Do you know Rebecca?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Rebecca was my class fellow.

Do you know Mary


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mary is my daughter.

Do you know Joanne


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Joanne is a Canadian pool player I've played.

Do you know Betty?


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Betty is my boss's wife.

Do you know Sandy...lol


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Sandy is my cousin's name.

Do you know Stacy?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Stacy is a friend of mine from grade school.

Do you know Melanie?


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Melanie is my sister. 

Do you know Lacey? 

(.....as an aside could we make this game a little more fun by posting a one line memory we have of the person we know? For instance I might say: Melanie is my sister and her middle name is Starr. When she was a baby we used to sing, 'Twinkle twinkle Melanie Starr........' )


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I know Lacey. She was my big sister's friend growing up.

Do you know Salena? I wanted to name her "Serena" but my hubby wouldn't let me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My classmate in Reno/friend's roommate 

Do you know Toby? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Toby was a girl I went to grade school with.

Do you know Carolyn?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Carolyn was our neighbor who used to arrange neighborhood parties.

Do you know Pam?


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Alicia and I hike together often.

Do you know Kalomira?

(couldn't resist -- that really was a classmate's name)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

One of my granddaughters name is Mina (similar) 

Do you know Teresa?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

One of my tennis partners from high school. 

Do you know Rachel 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Rachel's my niece.

Do you know Mike?


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I know Mike. He expends more effort trying to get out of doing any work than he would if he just DID the work! *sigh*

Do you know Georgia?


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Georgia's on my mind.

Do you know Carolina?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I lived in Carolina before moving to California.

Do you know Nikki


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Nikki is one of my very best friends!

Do you know Ian?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought I would catch up with the names that were skipped.



*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Carolyn was our neighbor who used to arrange neighborhood parties.
> 
> Do you know Pam?


Pam was a classmate.


Wingpeople said:


> Alicia and I hike together often.
> 
> Do you know Kalomira?
> 
> (couldn't resist -- that really was a classmate's name)


I don't know Kalomira.


T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> Nikki is one of my very best friends!
> 
> Do you know Ian?


Ian is my nephew.

Do you know Joette?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I have never met a Joette.

Do you know Hilda? She is a great friend.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know Hilda.

Do you know Richard


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I know Richard.  I just had dinner with his wife tonight.

Do you know Matt?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Matt has been my son's best friend for so long that he also calls me Mom.

Do you know Reba?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I know Reba, the singer.

Do you know Ralph?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Why yes I do, Ralph was the dad of one of my friend's in high school and a really nice guy.

Do you know Kim?


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

I know Kim, a real estate agent.

Do you know Jerry


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I know Jerry. He is the local chronic drunk who is often seen weaving his bicycle down the street while balancing an 18 pk of Busch Light on the handlebars. 
Do you know Lyubov?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

No, but then again, does anyone?
Do you know Muhammad Lee? You should, Muhammad is most common first name and Lee is the most common last name.


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I have an uncle named Muhammad (who married my aunt when she was on holiday in Egypt), but his second name isn't Lee (perhaps she should have been a Mormon man and taken a round trip through China).

Do you know Lee? Lee Smith?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I know Lee, the doctor I go for physical, but not Lee Smith

Do you know Sam?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sam is a character in the first book I read, _Green Eggs and Ham_. Sam is also my granddaughter's best friendnat school.

Do you know Agatha?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know Agatha.

Do you know Sally


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Sally is my brother's German Shepherd named for the character from Cars.

Do you know Rhiannon?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I know Rhiannon from the Fleetwood Mac song.  It reminds me of my college days.

Do you know Buddy?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Buddy was a good friend of my parents, he married my stepmom's best friend, and I grew up with his girls.

Do you know Marty?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I kinda know Marty. He was pretty McFly...

Do you know Curt?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Curt Douglas is the one I know about.

Do you know Mandy?


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I know Mandy and I can't stand her. She is 25 yrs old but still behaves like she is 16 and her 4yr old son pays the price. 

Do you know.....Sheila?


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Sheila was my friend in Connecticut.

Do you know Minnie


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Minnie is the girlfriend of Mickey Mouse. I don't exactly know her but I've seen her a lot.

Do you know Will?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I know Will Scot from TV.

Do you know, Tom


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, I know Tom. We have been in a couple of shows together. 

Do you know Ian?


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, I know Ian, I worked with him for five years in a bookstore and he is now my girlfriend's sister's boyfriend.

Do you know Cuthbert?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No.

Do you know Arthur


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

I do.  He's a funny little man who drinks too much.
Do you know Raj?


----------



## Scott Bartlett (Apr 1, 2012)

I do. He is my arch-nemesis, who I have been raised since birth to loathe.

Just kidding, I don't know him.

Do you know Phil?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Phil officiated at my wedding.

Do you know Chris?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, he's my ex-husband.

Do you know Jules?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The new spiritual guru.

Do you know Russell?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Yes, Russell is my father's English name.

Do you know anyone that goes by the name of Karl?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Carl is my brother in law.

Do you Stacy?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I helped Stacy find her rental home when she moved here from Portland two years ago.

Do you know Dave?


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, Dave is two of my friends' name.

Do you Sam?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, Sam is a younger cousin I used to fight with when we were kids.

Do you know Sherry?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Sherry is a waItress at a local diner.

Do you know Suzy?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Suzy is my cousin, she moved to the country and became a hippie.

Do you know Dana?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

No, I guess I must meet more people.

Do you know anyone named Jenna?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, I can't think of any Jennas at all.

Does anybody know a Michael?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I went to school with several Michaels. 

Does anybody know Sven?


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know Sven.

Do you know Tasha?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

My sister's childhood friend was Tasha.

Do you know Roberta?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I know Roberto, who mowed the lawn.

Do you know, Jay?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Jay is an online acquaintance of mine. 

Do you know Glenn?


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

Glenn is a security officer where I work.

Do you know Cynthia


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

No Cynthias.

How about Euphemia?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Now that's a strange name, but no.

Anyone knows Randall?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I knew a Methodist preacher whose last name was Randall.

Do you know a Lakey May?  I think her parents' intention was to name their daughter after the opera Lakme (spelling?)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't know any Lakey May?

Do you know Anita?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I know several Anitas. One is a schoolmate from elementary school, the other two are elderly ladies of my acquaintance.

Does anybody know Anna?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Know Anna Maria

Do you know Candace?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

No, but I do want some candy now.

Does anybody know Robin?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My first boss was a guy named Robin.

Does anybody know Charlie?


----------



## Tiffany55 (May 30, 2012)

Yes, my Uncle Charlie.

Does anyone know Shayla?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No

Does anyone know Sheila?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Yes, I do. Sheila is a good friend of mine.

Does anybody know Stella?


----------



## lucasfernan (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I had a boss called Stella. She was a Tyrant.

Anyone know Ferghyl?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No

Does anyone know Ralph?


----------



## Dracula (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope.

Does anybody know Charlotte?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Rachel Meadow is the only one.

Do you know Garry?


----------



## Dracula (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope.

Do you know Frederick?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

I don't know anybody by the name of Frederick.

Do you know Hannah?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hannah is my friend's daughter

Do you know Ripple?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Nope.

Do you know Jordan?


----------



## Dracula (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think so.

Do you know Daniel?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Daniel P...stud muffin

Do you know Adele?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Nope

Do you know Isabella?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I went to school with a girl called Isabella. She had a reputation as the school slut.

Do you know Annika?


----------



## Dracula (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope.

Do you know Susan?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes!  Susan is my Kindleboard's friend who I will get to meet in person next month.

Do you know Fran?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I know Frances..but not Fran

Do you know Sharon?


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Sharon is the cafeteria lady where I taught.

Do you know Shiloh?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I do not know a Shiloh.

Do you know Alva?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know Alva.

Do you know Alex?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The son of my neighbours is called Alex.

Do you know Tobias?


----------



## ruadh (May 19, 2011)

Tobias was a german exchange student.

Do you know Sioned?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know Sioned.

Do you know Wendy?


----------

